# wrong diagnosis?



## mjrivers (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought my plants had a magnesium deficiency so I did the treatment found on here with the epsom salt last nite. The leaves are curled like a tongue and younger leaves are looking very yellow. Some of the plants look worse than others with the entire plant looking pale green. Am i diagnosing this correct?

I fed about a week ago so I know there is nute burn so I'm laying off that for a while I was just trying to up the dosage to 1/2 dosage but im gonna stick to 1/4. Any help is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## mjrivers (Jul 22, 2011)

Sry its not the best quality its the best I can do till my cameras fixed


----------



## happydaze (Jul 22, 2011)

WHAT'S in the soil? shouldn't being using much ferts this early in the plant's life imo. if anything a minute amount of Peter's 20-20-20 and I mean very light, or even a very light dose of FoxFarms bloom. It all depends on what's in your medium.

Bountiful Buds,

-Happydaze

p.s. MAy just need to b transplanted also, lets see what others say...


----------



## Growdude (Jul 22, 2011)

overwatering or roots that cant breath from soggy soil can cause this.


----------



## mjrivers (Jul 22, 2011)

10-5-5, i'll lay off the nutes all together till they are bigger then. I planned on switching teh bigger plants to 1 gallon pots and adding perlite to my soil mix.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2011)

If your in a good quality soil no nutes are needed for a few weeks. Don't over water. They look fine. Breathe. They do look stretched however, maybe closer to the light. Green mojo coming your way.


----------



## mjrivers (Jul 22, 2011)

They were 2 feet away for a week so they stretched a lil now they are the close w/out burning them. Just picked up ph tester and perlite so im going to mix that in and hopefully they look better in a could days. Thanks guys


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you have holes in the bottom of the cups so water can drain?..... I'm with Growdude they look real wet to me.


----------



## mjrivers (Jul 22, 2011)

i just transplanted them into 1 gallon pots, when i took them out the roots were all the way to the bottom of the cups. The soil has 5.6 ph and im not going to add any nutes till they're older. The new pots have holes on the bottom and side and I put rinsed stones at the bottom (about 2-3'') then the rest up with new soil that was recommended on here. they're about 10'' away from the light now and hopefully they'll make a good recovery


----------



## Roddy (Jul 22, 2011)

Placing aggregate in the bottom of the pot only steals the roots' room for spreading out. If the soil is a good mix (perlite added), it's not needed anyway!

What's your watering habits?


----------



## mjrivers (Jul 23, 2011)

i just thought they needed that at the bottom to help with drainage, when i transfer to the 5g buckets I wont add any. And I usually water every 3-4 days or so. I water till its saturated then let it drain all the way thru and leave them alone till dry. The soil I was using before was organic miracle grow but thought it was fine for young plants, there wasnt vermiculite or perlite in it so I think the drainage was really bad.


----------

